# Big green egg is a smoking



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Brisket and ribs. Will post finished product soon


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Company coming at 5


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

whats the deal with the egg? they look like an old smokey but im assuming its alot better.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

txgunrunner said:


> whats the deal with the egg? they look like an old smokey but im assuming its alot better.


I believe they are ceramic.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Ceramic, more efficient on fuel, a lot pricier


-Nick


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Only big time bait maufacturers can afford "eggs"


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

jdot7749 said:


> Only big time bait maufacturers can afford "eggs"


Lol

-Nick


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My egg is 5 years old. They can't rust. The ceramic brick structure is the difference maker. I cooked a whole chicken today for 3 guests. Every person said it was the best they ever had. Mine is the large size. If you ever want to see it pm me and I will more than glad to show it to you. I live in Bayou Vista


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Dangit that looks good.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> My egg is 5 years old. They can't rust. The ceramic brick structure is the difference maker. I cooked a whole chicken today for 3 guests. Every person said it was the best they ever had. Mine is the large size. If you ever want to see it pm me and I will more than glad to show it to you. I live in Bayou Vista


A WHOLE chicken? For 3 guests??????

Man, I guess I way over do things, for 3 guests, plus myself and fiance' I would've cooked, 4 chickens, 3 slabs of ribs and probably a brisket........not to mention a choc/pecan fudge cake, tater salad, beans, etc.........and depending on beer intake maybe a pork butt!

But then again, I sometimes tend to overkill! lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Shaky said:


> A WHOLE chicken? For 3 guests??????
> 
> Man, I guess I way over do things, for 3 guests, plus myself and fiance' I would've cooked, 4 chickens, 3 slabs of ribs and probably a brisket........not to mention a choc/pecan fudge cake, tater salad, beans, etc.........and depending on beer intake maybe a pork butt!
> 
> But then again, I sometimes tend to overkill! lol


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Looks like I'm not the only one,....


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Looks like I'm not the only one,....


Make that three of us.


----------

